# Ammo



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

When I bought my single six, the shop told me to find an ammo that the gun liked. Can someone shed some light on what this means? I can't feature how bulk ammo will fly different that Super-X, but then again, that is my problem, I don't understand. Would I expect tighter groups? Any help would be great. 

FWIW I use the bulk ammo.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i have found that certain ammo is more accurate in one gun than the next. sometimes certain ammo won't even cycle right with some specific guns, usually that is hollow points while the full metal jackets tend to feed more reliably. perhaps someone else can post a recomendation for this gun for accuracy?


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I can hold a 6" group at 20 yards, but at 35 it goes everywhere. I think that it is me, not the gun. But after being told that could a better ammo shrink them from 6" to 3"?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

35 is stretcjhing it for a pistol, thats why. While some guys like to do the 50 and 100 yard thing - typically, 25 yards is as far as the majority of people shoot with a handgun. 15 is as far as I practice with. Mostly, I practice at 7 yards.

What kinda self defense are U gonna be able to prove at 25 yards, anyway


----------

